# Flickr or Photobucket?



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

I have a free account right now on Photobucket and apparently I have exceeded my bandwidth or whatever the hell that means :dunno: My choices (to me at this point anyway) are to sign up for the Pro account at Photobucket or get a Pro account at Flickr.

Which is preferable? Is there another site or option I should consider?

TIA


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

I've only ever used Flickr and it works for me so far. I know Dave also uses Flickr for his stuff. There is also SmugMug to consider.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

chicagofan00 said:


> I've only ever used Flickr and it works for me so far. I know Dave also uses Flickr for his stuff. There is also SmugMug to consider.


Thanks. Seems a lot of people on POTN favor Flickr too as well as Smugmug and Zenfolio.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

flickr (pro)
13,488 pictures (images) 17,988 (March 28, 2011)
367,468 view counts in 2 years (Jan 16) 498,208 (March 28, 2011) 
Updated 

I have a photobucket account as well, but I rarely use it.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

jcatral14 said:


> Thanks. Seems a lot of people on POTN favor Flickr too as well as Smugmug and Zenfolio.


:thumbup:


----------



## GTFan712 (Feb 13, 2011)

I've used both. For me, Photobucket is much easier for hosting images onto forums, as you can simply copy the IMG code directly from your album. On flickr, you have to go into the BBCode and find the IMG code, then copy it from there. However, flickr's uploading is much faster and smoother than Photobucket's, which is why I'm currently using flickr.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

GTFan712 said:


> I've used both. For me, Photobucket is much easier for hosting images onto forums, as you can simply copy the IMG code directly from your album. On flickr, *you have to go into the BBCode and find the IMG code, then copy it from there*. However, flickr's uploading is much faster and smoother than Photobucket's, which is why I'm currently using flickr.


:tsk:
click the thumbnail, share this, grab the html/bbcode. That's it.


----------



## GTFan712 (Feb 13, 2011)

Dave 330i said:


> :tsk:
> click the thumbnail, share this, grab the html/bbcode. That's it.


If you grab the BBCode, it adds a link and description under the picture. I prefer to post just the photo.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

GTFan712 said:


> If you grab the BBCode, it adds a link and description under the picture. I prefer to post just the photo.


OK, got it.


----------

